# Liquid apps



## GA250 (Jul 4, 2020)

What are your "go to" products for liquid applications and why? This is a new adventure for me

Your inputs are appreciated


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Spray grade ammonium sulfate (21-0-0), urea (46-0-0), water soluble 20-20-20, and basically any iron product you want.

Ferromec AC is $30/jug and has a high iron content, but a lot of users here use FEature and Main Event. I like Ferromec AC because it's already a liquid and saves me time. One jug treats 2.5 acres at 3 oz/M rate.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

T-Nex --> Denser and greener turf. Drought/Stress Resistance
Iron(II) sulfate--> Greener turf/better color
MOP/SOP --> Drought/Stress Resistance
21-0-0 (Ammonium Sulfate) going to change to Urea (46-0-0) because already have low pH and I don't need to exacerbate the problem. I use it as a kicker for herbicides and to help the iron (II) sulfate translocate into the grass.

I am going to experiment with my own humic acid, fulvic acid, and sea kelp foliar spray. I know that HA to Sea Kelp ratio needs to be 5 parts to 2 parts according to research out of Virginia Tech. Need to find the optimal amount of Fulvic Acid to add.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Urea.


----------



## GA250 (Jul 4, 2020)

I have flirted with the idea of applying RGS and Humic. I have never used any PGR but like the thoughts after reading more about it

My soil is a work in progress


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

I use several liquid products but T-nex is a game changer. I started last year at a low rate and went up from there. 
During my fall nitrogen blitz I was only mowing 1-2 times a week. Season before last it was 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Redeye (Mar 29, 2019)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> Spray grade ammonium sulfate (21-0-0), urea (46-0-0), water soluble 20-20-20, and basically any iron product you want.
> 
> Ferromec AC is $30/jug and has a high iron content, but a lot of users here use FEature and Main Event. I like Ferromec AC because it's already a liquid and saves me time. One jug treats 2.5 acres at 3 oz/M rate.


How much of the sprayable AMS in weight do you apply per 1,000 sq. ft & how much Nitrogen is that per 1,000 sq. ft?


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@Redeye 1 pound of AMS per thousand is my max for a foliar spray. That will give you 0.21 lbs N/M. Anything more than that should be watered in lightly immediately after application with at least 1/8" of irrigation.


----------

